# Synapse sizing



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm 176 cm tall (a little above 5'9) with a 84 cm inseam (slightly more than 33"). Would you recommend me a 54 ou a 56 frame?


----------



## rsdowdy (Aug 5, 2014)

ToiletSiphon said:


> I'm 176 cm tall (a little above 5'9) with a 84 cm inseam (slightly more than 33"). Would you recommend me a 54 ou a 56 frame?


Hey, I would go here, or another online tool and check. Road & Mountain Bikes | Apparel, Accessories & Parts | Competitive Cyclist and then look for their sizing too.
Probably a 55-56 so a 56 BUT get sized from the store you will be buying from or having it serviced at (if used).

rsdowdy


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

One lbs is telling me 54 and the other 56... I am looking for some more first hand advice.


----------



## rsdowdy (Aug 5, 2014)

ToiletSiphon said:


> One lbs is telling me 54 and the other 56... I am looking for some more first hand advice.


To me, when I sat on a 56 and a 58, the difference was night and day. My reach was just right for the 58. It was one of those ahhhh moments as it just felt right. Find an lbs that has both the 54 and 56 in the same frame (doesn't have to be the right eq group that you are wanting) and make sure the seat is set up the same way and sit on both, and then ride both if you can. 

Ive read replies from people looking for the right sized bike and the sizing tool would say one thing and they felt comfortable on a different size. There is no replacement for getting on and test riding different bikes. Many were positive they wanted one brand but ended up with another all because of riding the different bikes.

rsdowdy


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

You seem to be a long legs/short torso build, so you really do need to try both for size.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I could have gone with a 56 or 58, went with 58. The 54 will have a little shorter stack, and will put the saddle farther forward relative to the crank than the 56. Of course you have adjustment with either using spacers, stem angle, seat post offset and saddle position. But those 2 areas are where you need to look to decide which fits better I think. Then choose a stem to make the fit work.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm about the same height but a slightly shorter inseam and I can be happy on both a 54 or 56 as far as frame's length (on a SuperSix, I've had both) but on the Synapse, I wouldn't get a 56 mainly because the headtube is too tall for me, I'd need a weird stem to get the bars low enough. In your case, I'd think the shorter horizontal top tube of a 54 would be better for your shorter torso (compared to me) and you're likely to have your saddle higher than me, so there's less chance that the long headtubes of the Synapse will limit you, especially on the 54.

... but, as everyone points out, we're just guys on the internet and there's more to fit than a few numbers, there's no replicating sitting on one or at least getting similar tips as we say but from someone who can actually see you in your pedaling position...


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

I went to the shop this evening, they had a 54 and a 48 remaining. Since I'm not a midget, I tried the 54. The fitting just seems perfect, I really think I would be overreaching on a 56. I'm test-driving it this weekend.


----------



## rsdowdy (Aug 5, 2014)

Sounds great man. Let us know how it goes. (I'd still see if I could find a 56 to sit on. Then you will know for sure. Sitting on the 54 and it feels right is good news. Sit on the 56 and you will know for sure. But test ride the 54!)

rsdowdy


----------

